# لماذا سمح الله في العهد القديم بتعدد الزوجات



## انصار المصطفى (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا اعرف ان تعدد الزوجات في المسيحيه غير مسموح 
لكن لدي سؤال و هو لماذا سمح الله في العهد القديم بتعدد الزوجات ثم لماذا تغير في العهد الجديد و اصبح غير مسموح ؟؟؟؟؟
 في تكوين 4: 19 "واتخذ لامك لنفسه إمرأتين." كما كان العديد من الرجال المعروفين في العهد القديم متعددي الزوجات. ابراهيم، ويعقوب، وداود، وسليمان، وآخرين أيضا كلهم كان لهم العديد من الزوجات. وفي 2 صموئيل 12: 8 نجد الرب يتكلم على لسان النبي يوناثان ويقول أنه لو كانت زوجات داود وسراريه غير كافيات كان أعطى داود المزيد. سليمان كانت له 700 زوجة و300 من السراري (هن زوجات لهن مرتبة أقل) وفقا لما جاء في 1 ملوك 11: 3


----------



## Rosetta (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لماذا ؟؟؟؟*

*
من قال لكي ان الله هو من سمح و أمر بذلك !!! 
يا ريت عند الاعتراض على أية معينة .. ان يتم قراءة ما يسبقها حتى يستقيم المعنى !!

في تكوين 4: 19 

الأيات 18 –24:

" 18و ولد لحنوك عيراد وعيراد ولد محويائيل ومحويائيل ولد متوشائيل ومتوشائيل ولد لامك19 واتخذ لامك لنفسه امراتين اسم الواحدة عادة واسم الاخرى صلة20 فولدت عادة يابال الذي كان ابا لساكني الخيام ورعاة المواشي21 واسم اخيه يوبال الذي كان ابا لكل ضارب بالعود والمزمار22 وصلة ايضا ولدت توبال قايين الضارب كل الة من نحاس وحديد واخت توبال قايين نعمة 23 وقال لامك لامراتيه عادة وصلة اسمعا قولي يا مراتي لامك واصغيا لكلامي فاني قتلت رجلا لجرحي وفتى لشدخي24 انه ينتقم لقايين سبعة اضعاف واما للامك فسبعة وسبعين "

عيراد:            قد تعني مدينة أو جحش

حنوك:            تعني تعليم

محويائيل:         مضروب من الله

متوشائيل:         بطل الله

لامك:             قوي

عادة:               جمال أو زينة في العبرية تشير لشهوة العين. وتعني ظلام في الأشورية.

صلة:               ظل في العبرية وظلال الليل في الأشورية.

نعمة:               جمال

يابال:               جوال يجول البادية

يوبال:             موقع في آلات الطرب

توبال:             نحاس    توبال قايين: صانع نحاس (قايين هنا بمعني صانع وليس بمعني قنية).



توجد بعض ملاحظات علي هذه الإيات

1.     نجد هنا في هذه الأسماء والحرف "الجمال والقوة وصناعة الحديد والنحاس وكل هذا لا يوجد فيه خطية لكن لم نسمع أن أحداً من هذه العائلة كانت له علاقة بالله ولذلك فالجمال بدون أن تكون هناك علاقة مع الله يصبح شهوة ولذة وعبادة للعالم. والقوة بدون الله يصبح فيها إفتخار وإعتداد بالذات وكبرياء. العالم بدون الله يصبح فساد ونهايته العدم واللاشئ.

2.     بعض الأسماء نلاحظ فيها إسم الله ولكنه التدين الظاهري (مثل اليهود) فلم نسمع مثلاً أن هذه العائلة كانت لها مذابح أو عبادة أو خرج منها قديسين.

3.     الأسماء مرتبطة بصناعات الأشخاص لذلك يغلب الظن أن الأسماء أطلقت بعد أن يكبر الشخص ويحترف صناعة ما.

4.     لامك يعني قوي (هو شاعر بقوته والناس يعرفون عنه أنه قوي) كان له زوجتين عادة بمعني جمال أو زينة وهذه تشير لشهوة العين. فهو يظن أنه في قوته قادر ان يكون له كل ما تشتهيه عينيه. والثانية صلة بمعني ظل فهو حين إنشغل بالجمال في العالم وبقوته إنشغل عن الحقيقة (السماويات) بظلها (أي الأرضيات). ولذلك نجد في معني الأسماء بالأشورية تكميلاً للمعني أنه عاش في الظلام وظلال الليل.

5.     عيراد تعني (مدينة أو جحش)فمن يظن أنه يبني مدينة يحتمي بها من غضب الله يكون له فكر حيواني مظلم والنتيجة أنه يلد محويائيل أي مضروب من الله.

6.     لامك بإتخاذه إمراتين شابه الهراطقة الذين قسموا الكنيسة (لم تكن له حواء واحدة).

7.     توبال قايين صانع النحاس صنع سيوفاً وأعطاها لوالده لامك فإفتخر لامك بقوته وبأنه بهذه الأسلحة صار منيعاً لا يستطيع أحد أن يقتله. بل هو ينتقم لمن يلحق به أي إهانة، هو ينتقم للضرر البسيط الذي يلحقه بما هو عظيم.

أغنية أو نشيد لامك 24،23

هذه أول قطعة شعرية في الأدب العبري تسمي "أغنية السيف للامك" ونشتم فيها رائحة الإفتخار والإعتداد بالذات والثقة في قوة الإنسان وعنفه. ومعناها أنه أي لامك قتل رجلاً حين جرحه: قتلت رجلاً لجرحي، وفتي لشدخي: أي قتل فتي لمجرد أنه لطمه أو جرح كرامته فكلمة شدخي تعني كسر الشئ أي أذي لحق بكرامته هي غالباً تشير لإفتخار لامك بقوته وتعاظمه أمامهم. وأنه يفعل هذا في دفاعه عن نفسه لهذا يحسب بريئاً إن قتل إنسان. وإن كان الله ينتقم لقايين سبعة أضعاف ينتقم للامك سبعة وسبعين ورقم 77 هو رقم كامل يشير للإنتقام الشديد. أو أنه إذا كان من يؤذيه ينتقم منه إنتقام شديد. هذه الأغنية تمثل ما وصل إليه الإنسان من صلف وغرور وإعتداد بالذات. هذا الغرور هو إستغلال لطول أناة الله.

وهناك تفسير آخر لهذه الأغنية. أن لامك شاخ جداً وضعف بصره وكان حفيده يقوده. وبينما هو يصطاد ضرب سهمه خطأ بعد أن أشار له حفيده علي صيد فإذا بهذا الصيد لا يكون سوي قايين الذي قتله لامك دون قصد. وإذ صرخ الحفيد معلناً قتل قايين ضرب لامك الفتي فقتله (قتل رجلاً (قايين) وفتي (الحفيد). وحين ذاك أدرك أنه لابد وسينتقم منه. لكن إعلاناً انه برئ من دم قايين فقد قتله دون قصد يقول أن الله سينتقم لقاتله (أي من يقتل لامك) 77 مرة

لكن الأكثر واقعية هو أنه نشيد الكبرياء والغطرسة.

هذه الأيات نري فيها مجموعة خطايا عائلة قايين

1.     زواج متعدد
2.     تفاخر بالقوة
3.     أسلحة وقوة عالمية وجبروت.
4.     إنقياد للجمال والشهوة ولذات هذا العالم.
5.     البعد الكامل عن الله والإنفصال عنه

و في 2 صموئل 12: 8

الآيات (8-14) :-

وأعطيتك بيت سيدك و نساء سيدك في حضنك وأعطيتك بيت إسرائيل ويهوذا وأن كان ذلك قليلا كنت أزيد لك كذا و كذا. لماذا احتقرت كلام الرب لتعمل الشر في عينيه قد قتلت اوريا الحثي بالسيف وأخذت امرأته لك امرأة واياه قتلت بسيف بني عمون. والآن لا يفارق السيف بيتك إلى الأبد لأنك احتقرتني وأخذت امرأة اوريا الحثي لتكون لك امرأة. هكذا قال الرب هانذا أقيم عليك الشر من بيتك و اخذ نساءك أمام عينيك وأعطيهن لقريبك فيضطجع مع نسائك في عين هذه الشمس. لأنك أنت فعلت بالسر وأنا افعل هذا الأمر قدام جميع إسرائيل وقدام الشمس. فقال داود لناثان قد أخطأت إلى الرب فقال ناثان لداود الرب أيضا قد نقل عنك خطيتك لا تموت. غير انه من اجل انك قد جعلت بهذا الأمر أعداء الرب يشمتون فالابن المولود لك يموت.

كان تأديب داود قاسياً جداً لكن قطعاً كان مطلوباً لأجل خلاص نفسه لا يفارق السيف بيتك: 3 من أولاده ماتوا بالسيف فى أثناء حياته. وحتى نهاية كرسى داود أيام صدقيا لم يفارق السيف بيته فقد مات أولاد صدقيا بسيف نبوخذ نصر أمام عينى أبيهم. وكل هذه الألام هى ثمار طبيعية للخطية. الأسرة المباركة والأباء المباركون يقدمون بركة لأولادهم والعكس صحيح فالأسرة الفاسدة تورث أولادها فساداً ولعنة. وعظمة داود النبى فى أنه لم يجد لنفسه أعذاراً كما كان يفعل شاول بل هو إعترف سريعاً بخطيته وإحتمل تأديب الرب فى صمت لذلك كان حسب قلب الله. فالله يحب أن نخضع بين يديه حتى فى التأديب ولاحظ أن داود كملك عظيم لم يخجل أن يعترف أمام ناثان النبى. وفى (13) لا تموت: أى لا تموت الآن فوراً ولن تقتل فوراً وأيضاً لن تموت الموت الثانى وتهلك بسبب الخطية. ومزامير توبة داود الرائعة التى سجلها فى هذه المناسبة [6، 32، 38، 51، 102، 130، 143].

​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لماذا ؟؟؟؟*

*
وضع وحدانية الزواج هو الوضع الأصيل الذى خلق الله على أساسة الأسرة الأولى
فقد خلق الله آدم ثم خلق له حواء معينه له وجعلها له زوجة فلم يخلق لآدم غير حواء واحدة ولو شاء لفعل خصوصا وكان ثمة مايبرر أن تكون لآدم أكثر من امرأة حتى يتكاثر النسل وينمو الجنس البشرى.
وقال الله فى سفر التكوين
[q-bible]لذلك يترك الرجل اباه و امه و يلتصق بامراته و يكونان جسدا واحدا (تك 2  : 24)[/q-bible]
وقد صادق السيد المسيح له المجد على وحدة الزيجة فى العهد الجديد شارحا أنه الوضع الأصيل الذى بنى الله عليه منذ البدء الأسرة الأولى فقد قال له المجد
4[q-bible]	فاجاب و قال لهم اما قراتم ان الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا و انثى* 5  و قال من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه و امه و يلتصق بامراته و يكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا* 6  اذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان*مت (19: 4-6)
[/q-bible]*


----------



## Critic (23 أغسطس 2010)

*هل تعرفى قصة قايين و هابيل*
*ملخصها انهما اولاد ادم *
*و قايين هو اول قاتل فى البشرية اذ قتل اخاه هابيل*

*ساسالك سؤال :*

*هل معنى سماح الله لقايين ان يقتل اخيه هابيل ان الله يرضى او موافق على ذلك ؟*

*ملحوظة لكى :*
*ادم و حواء ممثلى البشرية كانا ذكر و انثى فقط و ليس عدة اناث*


----------



## crusader (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد العلامة المتنيح الأنبا لوكاس*
*في كتاب التحفة اللوكاسية الجزء الأول ص6,7*​*بدأ الزواج في أول عهد الأنسان بالحياة في جنة عدن و هو في حالة الطهارة النموذجية و الكمال البرئ حيث قيل عن أدم و حواء أنهما كانا كلاهما عريانين أدم و أمرأته و هما لا يخجلان (تك 2:25) نقول بدأ في ذلك الحين سر له قداسته فكان الزوج رجلا واحدا و الزوجة أمرأة واحدة و الزوجان رغم أنهما شخصين أصبحا في السر المقدس جسدا واحدا ((... أما قرأتم أن الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا و أنثي ... و يكون الأثنان جسدا واحدا أذ ليسا بعد أثنين بل جسد واحد)) (مت 19:4-6)*
*و قد أجتازت الأنسانية بعد سقوطها عهدا مظلما أسئ الي كرامة سر الزواج المقدس بتعدد الزوجات و بزوال سياج المحارم فأسئ بذلك الي كرامة الأنسانية الخالدة فأنتكست و جهلت كرامتها ((و أنسان بلا كرامة و لا يفهم يشبه البهائم التي تباد)) (مز 49:20) و عاني الزواج أنحطاطا أوصله الي الحيوانية في تمام فوضاها و أباحيتها*
*فلما جاءت الشريعة الموسوية أخذت تتسامي بالزواج فمنعت المحارم تماما (لا 18:18-25) الا أنها تركت التعدد تبعا لسنة التدرج الي الوقت المناسب لمجئ شريعة الكمال فلما جاءت المسيحية بوصفها شريعة الكمال في ملء الزمان (غل 4:4) و نادي يوحنا المعمدان في نطاق التهيئة و الأعداد لكمالها بتطهير الزواج من محارمه ( مت 14:3,4) منعت التعدد منعا باتا فتكامل بذلك التسامي بالزواج و أعيدت اليه كرامته الأولي التي أوجده فيها الخالق جل و علا فكل رجوع الي التعدد أو المحارم بعد هذا التسامي بالزواج الي الكمال أنما يعتبر نكسة للبشرية و تقهقرا منها للوراء و هبوط لها من سمو مثالي الي أنحطاط جاهلي حيواني و أنحرافا منها من كرامة حيوية الي أذلال مميت*


----------



## أَمَة (23 أغسطس 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> * وفي 2 صموئيل 12: 8 نجد الرب يتكلم على لسان النبي يوناثان*ويقول أنه لو كانت زوجات داود وسراريه غير كافيات كان أعطى داود المزيد


 

يا أختي *أنصار المصطفى*

*لا يوجد* أي كلام بالمرة عن النبي داوود وزوجاته، سواءً في 2 صموئيل الأصحاح 8 أو في الأصحاح 12.

لا تضغي نفسك في موقف محرج قد تكونين بغنى عنه لو قرأتِ قبل أن ترددي كلام غيرك من المغرضين والمدلسين على الكتاب المقدس.

أترك لك أن تقرائي كلا الإصحاحين بنفسك لتتأكدي من كلامي: 
2 صوئيل الأصحاح 8* هنا*
2 صموئيل الأصحاح 12* هنا*

وأرجوكِ أن تسألي الذين أدلوا لك بالمعلومات الخاطئة عن المرجع، وعودي لنا به. اسم السفر، والأصحاح والعدد.

يا رب يكون ما حصل درس مفيد لك يا اختاه.


----------



## أَمَة (23 أغسطس 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> سليمان كانت له 700 زوجة و300 من السراري (هن زوجات لهن مرتبة أقل) وفقا لما جاء في 1 ملوك 11: 3


 

الآية 3 من الملوك الأول الأصحاح 11 لا تذكر سماح الله بتعدد نساء النبي داود بل تقول ما كان له:


*3 وَكَانَتْ لَهُ سَبْعُ مِئَةٍ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ السَّيِّدَاتِ، وَثَلاَثُ مِئَةٍ مِنَ السَّرَارِيِّ. فَأَمَالَتْ نِسَاؤُهُ قَلْبَهُ.*

انقري على الأصحاح هنا واقرئيه بنفسك وقولي لي إذا كان الله قد أمر أو سمح بتعدد نساء داود.

ستجدين أن الأصحاح يتكلم عن غضب الله على داود الذي نتج بتمزيق مملكته:

* 11 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِسُلَيْمَانَ: "مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ عِنْدَكَ، وَلَمْ تَحْفَظْ عَهْدِي وَفَرَائِضِيَ الَّتِي أَوْصَيْتُكَ بِهَا، فَإِنِّي أُمَزِّقُ الْمَمْلَكَةَ عَنْكَ تَمْزِيقاً وَأُعْطِيهَا لِعَبْدِكَ."*

علينا يا أختاه أن نبحث عن الحقيقة بأنفسنا ولا نأخذها من أيدي الآخرين،  لأن على هذه الحقيقة يتوقف مصيرنا الأبدي.


----------



## انصار المصطفى (23 أغسطس 2010)

أمة قال:


> > *لا يوجد أي كلام بالمرة عن النبي داوود وزوجاته، سواءً في 2 صموئيل الأصحاح 8 أو في الأصحاح 12.*
> >
> > *لا تضغي نفسك في موقف محرج قد تكونين بغنى عنه لو قرأتِ قبل أن ترددي كلام غيرك من المغرضين والمدلسين على الكتاب المقدس.*
> >
> ...


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أغسطس 2010)

ن





> جد ان تعدد الزوجات كان موجود في العهد القديم و هناك العديد من الرجال المعروفين في العهد القديم متعددي الزوجات. ابراهيم، ويعقوب، وداود، وسليمان،
> وهذا هو سؤالي لماذا كان مسموح في العهد القديم بتعدد الزوجات ؟؟؟؟


*تمت الاجابه على السؤال فى الردود السابقه​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (23 أغسطس 2010)

أمة قال:


> > الآية 3 من الملوك الأول الأصحاح 11 لا تذكر سماح الله بتعدد نساء النبي داود بل تقول ما كان له:
> >
> > *3 وَكَانَتْ لَهُ سَبْعُ مِئَةٍ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ السَّيِّدَاتِ، وَثَلاَثُ مِئَةٍ مِنَ السَّرَارِيِّ. فَأَمَالَتْ نِسَاؤُهُ قَلْبَهُ.*
> 
> ...


----------



## crusader (23 أغسطس 2010)

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2314757&postcount=5*

*أن كان زواج المحارم قابل للنقاش فكذلك التعددية *

*زواج المحارم لم يحلله الله في أي نص و مع ذلك كان ضرورة في وقت معين و أزاله الله من الوجود بالتدريج و كذلك التعدد فالله يتسامي بالأنسان فلا يمكن للأنسان أن يرجع للوراء بعد هذا التسامي*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لماذا ؟؟؟؟*



			
				Red Rose88;2313980[QUOTE قال:
			
		

> ]
> *من قال لكي ان الله هو من سمح و أمر بذلك !!! *
> *يا ريت عند الاعتراض على أية معينة .. ان يتم قراءة ما يسبقها حتى يستقيم المعنى !!*​
> *في تكوين 4: 19 *​
> ...


ما هو ملخص معنى هذه الايه لاني صدق لم افهم شرحك هل معنى  و اتخذ لامك لنفسه امراتين 
انت قلتي ان لامك القوي هل معناها ان القوي يتخذ لنفسه امراتين ممكن توضحي اكثر و بشكل مختصر اي تقولي معنها هو كذا و كذا فقط
* 18و ولد لحنوك عيراد وعيراد ولد محويائيل ومحويائيل ولد متوشائيل ومتوشائيل ولد لامك19 واتخذ لامك لنفسه امراتين اسم الواحدة عادة واسم الاخرى صلة20 فولدت عادة يابال الذي كان ابا لساكني الخيام ورعاة المواشي21 واسم اخيه يوبال الذي كان ابا لكل ضارب بالعود والمزمار22 وصلة ايضا ولدت توبال قايين الضارب كل الة من نحاس وحديد واخت توبال قايين نعمة 23 وقال لامك لامراتيه عادة وصلة اسمعا قولي يا مراتي لامك واصغيا لكلامي فاني قتلت رجلا لجرحي وفتى لشدخي24 انه ينتقم لقايين سبعة اضعاف واما للامك فسبعة وسبعين "*

​ 
*و






في 2 صموئل 12: 8

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



الآيات (8-14) :-​ 
وأعطيتك بيت سيدك و نساء سيدك في حضنك وأعطيتك بيت إسرائيل ويهوذا وأن كان ذلك قليلا كنت أزيد لك كذا و كذا. لماذا احتقرت كلام الرب لتعمل الشر في عينيه قد قتلت اوريا الحثي بالسيف وأخذت امرأته لك امرأة واياه قتلت بسيف بني عمون. والآن لا يفارق السيف بيتك إلى الأبد لأنك احتقرتني وأخذت امرأة اوريا الحثي لتكون لك امرأة. هكذا قال الرب هانذا أقيم عليك الشر من بيتك و اخذ نساءك أمام عينيك وأعطيهن لقريبك فيضطجع مع نسائك في عين هذه الشمس. لأنك أنت فعلت بالسر وأنا افعل هذا الأمر قدام جميع إسرائيل وقدام الشمس. فقال داود لناثان قد أخطأت إلى الرب فقال ناثان لداود الرب أيضا قد نقل عنك خطيتك لا تموت. غير انه من اجل انك قد جعلت بهذا الأمر أعداء الرب يشمتون فالابن المولود لك يموت.​ 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


وأعطيتك بيت سيدك و نساء سيدك في حضنك ما معنى هذا ؟؟؟​​​​*​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (23 أغسطس 2010)

crusader قال:


> *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2314757&postcount=5*
> 
> *أن كان زواج المحارم قابل للنقاش فكذلك التعددية *
> 
> *زواج المحارم لم يحلله الله في أي نص و مع ذلك كان ضرورة في وقت معين و أزاله الله من الوجود بالتدريج و كذلك التعدد فالله يتسامي بالأنسان فلا يمكن للأنسان أن يرجع للوراء بعد هذا التسامي*


 يعني من كلامك ان الله سمح بتعدد الزوجات ؟؟؟؟


----------



## انصار المصطفى (23 أغسطس 2010)

crusader قال:


> *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2314757&postcount=5*
> 
> *أن كان زواج المحارم قابل للنقاش فكذلك التعددية *
> 
> *زواج المحارم لم يحلله الله في أي نص و مع ذلك كان ضرورة في وقت معين و أزاله الله من الوجود بالتدريج و كذلك التعدد فالله يتسامي بالأنسان فلا يمكن للأنسان أن يرجع للوراء بعد هذا التسامي*


 هل كان في العهد القديم يسمح بزواج المحارم ام ماذا تقصد ؟؟؟ ممكن تشرح هذا النقطه


----------



## crusader (23 أغسطس 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> يعني من كلامك ان الله سمح بتعدد الزوجات ؟؟؟؟


 
*هل كلمة لم يحلل المحارم و كذلك التعددية أصبحت يحلل المحارم و التعددية *

*يا ربي علي التدليس*

*يا حبيبي أحنا لما سقطنا أصبحت الطبيعة ظلامية و السر مشوه و الله رفعه واحدة واحدة*

*لكن الله لا يرضي أو يشرع بشئ أقل من الكمال*

*أقرأ كلام الأنبا لوكاس في الرد*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (23 أغسطس 2010)

crusader قال:


> *هل كلمة لم يحلل المحارم و كذلك التعددية أصبحت يحلل المحارم و التعددية *
> 
> *يا ربي علي التدليس*
> 
> ...


يا اخي انت قلت 


*



أن كان زواج المحارم قابل للنقاش فكذلك التعددية 

زواج المحارم لم يحلله الله في أي نص و مع ذلك كان ضرورة في وقت معين و أزاله الله من الوجود بالتدريج و كذلك التعدد فالله يتسامي بالأنسان فلا يمكن للأنسان أن يرجع للوراء بعد هذا التسامي

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## Twin (23 أغسطس 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا اعرف ان تعدد الزوجات في المسيحيه غير مسموح
> لكن لدي سؤال و هو لماذا سمح الله في العهد القديم بتعدد الزوجات ثم لماذا تغير في العهد الجديد و اصبح غير مسموح ؟؟؟؟؟


 
*لا إله الا المسيح .....*
*أين ذكر في العهد القديم علي لسان الله قوله تزوجوا أثنين وثلاثة وأربعه وعشرون ؟*​ 
*أين قيل هذا ولحقت بهكذا يقول الرب*
*الله خلق أدم واحد ومنه حواء واحده ولم يكن هناك أكثر ....*​ 
*ولم يتم التغير في العهد الجديد بل وضعت الوصية بصوره واضحة فقط*​ 
*فهناك فرق بأن يفعل الإنسان ما يعصي الله وفرق بأن نقول أن الله أقر هذا*
*فالكل يخطئ ويهين الله بأعماله ... أنقول هنا أن الله موافق وسامح *
*أم نقول أن الله يعطي وقت للتوبة والرجوع ؟*​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (23 أغسطس 2010)

crusader قال:


> *فلما جاءت الشريعة الموسوية أخذت تتسامي بالزواج فمنعت المحارم تماما (لا 18:18-25) الا أنها تركت التعدد تبعا لسنة التدرج الي الوقت المناسب لمجئ شريعة الكمال فلما جاءت المسيحية بوصفها شريعة الكمال في ملء الزمان (غل 4:4) و نادي يوحنا المعمدان في نطاق التهيئة و الأعداد لكمالها بتطهير الزواج من محارمه ( مت 14:3,4) *​


​لم افهم لماذا او ما الحكم ان الشريعه الموسويه تركت التعدد ؟؟؟ 
اما بالنسبه لزواج المحارم فهمت الان اول لم انتبه للمشركتك انت قصدت زواج المحارم قبل شريعه الموسويه اما انا اصلا اتكلم في  العهد القديم ​


----------



## minatosaaziz (23 أغسطس 2010)

> لم افهم لماذا او ما الحكم ان الشريعه الموسويه تركت التعدد ؟؟؟


سؤال جميل : والاجابة البسيطية لان هناك تدرج في التشريع فالله سمح للبشر بتعدد الزوجات كمرحلة اولى مع التاكيد على فائدة الزوجة الواحدة وضرر تعدد الزوجات. ولانه كان من المستحيل ان يعطي الله شريعة الزوجة الواحدة للناس في زمن كانوا يعبدون الجنس فيه وكان الزنى ايسر شئ وابسط الامر عندما ترك موسى الاسرائيلين وصعد للجبل ونزل وجدهم وقعوا جميعا في ممارسة الزنى . وحزقيال مثلا عندما وصف اهولة واهولبية كان يتحدث عن العبادة المنتشرة في العالم وقتئذ . واما حين جاء المسيح كانت البشرية ارتقت وتقدمت وكانت هناك الفلسفة اليونانية والعلوم المتقدمة والاخلاقيات العالية عند الوثنيين . وايضا التطور الانساني فمثلا تخيلي لو ترك المسيح تعدد الزوجات حتى الآن كيف كان شعور التي تزوج زوجها عليها سيكون . ففعلا تعدد الزوجات شريعة لا توافق وفتنا الحالي وهي منتهكة لمشاعر المراة وتجرح احساسها وكرامتها .   ​


----------



## Critic (23 أغسطس 2010)

*لماذا تجاهلتى مداخلتى ؟*

*



هل تعرفى قصة قايين و هابيل
ملخصها انهما اولاد ادم 
و قايين هو اول قاتل فى البشرية اذ قتل اخاه هابيل

ساسالك سؤال :

هل معنى سماح الله لقايين ان يقتل اخيه هابيل ان الله يرضى او موافق على ذلك ؟

ملحوظة لكى :
ادم و حواء ممثلى البشرية كانا ذكر و انثى فقط و ليس عدة اناث

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## crusader (23 أغسطس 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> [/center]
> لم افهم لماذا او ما الحكم ان الشريعه الموسويه تركت التعدد ؟؟؟
> 
> اما بالنسبه لزواج المحارم فهمت الان اول لم انتبه للمشركتك انت قصدت زواج المحارم قبل شريعه الموسويه اما انا اصلا اتكلم في العهد القديم ​


 
*عدم وجود نص يحرم زواج المحارم قبل شريعة موسي لم يعني أن الله كان يقبل هذا الفعل لكن كان يعني أن الأنسان لا يفهم الكرامة المعطاة له من الله*

*و كذلك عدم وجود نص في العهد القديم بعد شريعة موسي يعارض التعدد لا يعني أن الله يقبله بل يعني أن الأنسان كان لا يزال لم يفهم كرامته المعطاة من الله*

*الله بيمشي معنا بالتدريج حتي نصل للكمال في شريعة العهد الجديد يرفعنا من الأنحطاط خطوة خطوة *

*أقرأ رد الأنبا لوكاس كويس لأن أجابة سؤالك موجودة فيه*​


----------



## crusader (23 أغسطس 2010)

> *فلما جاءت الشريعة الموسوية أخذت تتسامي بالزواج فمنعت المحارم تماما (لا 18:18-25) الا أنها تركت التعدد تبعا لسنة التدرج الي الوقت المناسب لمجئ شريعة الكمال فلما جاءت المسيحية بوصفها شريعة الكمال في ملء الزمان (غل 4:4) و نادي يوحنا المعمدان في نطاق التهيئة و الأعداد لكمالها بتطهير الزواج من محارمه ( مت 14:3,4) منعت التعدد منعا باتا فتكامل بذلك التسامي بالزواج و أعيدت اليه كرامته الأولي التي أوجده فيها الخالق جل و علا فكل رجوع الي التعدد أو المحارم بعد هذا التسامي بالزواج الي الكمال أنما يعتبر نكسة للبشرية و تقهقرا منها للوراء و هبوط لها من سمو مثالي الي أنحطاط جاهلي حيواني و أنحرافا منها من كرامة حيوية الي أذلال مميت*​


 
*أقرأ كويس*

*أولا المحارم بعد السقوط  *

*ثانيا تحريم المحارم في شريعة موسي مع السكات عن التعدد لا لرضي الله لكن لجهل الأنسان بقدره*

*ثالثا القضاء علي المحارم تماما علي يد يوحنا المعمدان و بذلك تم هدف الناموس و تبدأ مرحلة أخري في القضاء علي ما يكرهه الله في الأنسان و هو التعدد*

*رابعا شريعة الكمال و الزوجة الواحدة رجوعا لطبيعة أبينا أدم في الفردوس*​


----------

